
Steps to Secure Your Freshly Installed WordPress - shikhil587
https://www.getastra.com/blog/securing-freshly-installed-wordpress/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=yc_hacker_news&utm_source=news
======
kruhft
Why do you need articles like this? Why is WP not secure by default?

